# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  D-bol

## Steve630

Can anyone tell me if D-bol would help me gain Strength & Muscle? I'm 51, 6'1", Weight 265. Thanks, Steve.

----------


## Noles12

Yes but i wouldn't recommend a dbol only cycle and neither will most people on here. You will lose must of what you gain. Do some test with a dbol kickstart

----------


## Big

Welcome Steve.
What is your body fat%?

----------


## redz

Dbol will bloat the hell out of you if your diet isnt super clean it can also cause gyno and with high bf the chances of that are much higher.

----------


## Steve630

Hi guy's, thanks for the welcome:} Don't have time to write right now, leaving for work but will post when i get home, thanks again, Steve.

----------


## kaju

I would highly recommend not. there are many other things you can do as a single substance cycle that would be much better. But any thing you run will give you side effects if your body fat is higher than 12%. Then I would not recommend you run anything if you have not been the gym hitting it hard for at least one year. Others will say be in the gym longer. Dbol is a good size and strength gainer and size gainer but by looking at your stats you might be over weight or have quite a bit of body fat. if so (above 12%) you will raise your blood pressure, have high water retention. because it is highly androgenic it can cause prostate problems cause acne and possible loose some hair. there are other side effects but you are now starting to get the point. get in shape first then do a bit more homework and then come here and we can advise you on a better cycle.

----------


## Steve630

Hi, thaks for the input. Been working out for 2 years now. I'm tight everywhere but my round belly, lol.. I started a D-Bol cycle of 2 pills, 20 mg a day and Test Sustanon 250 mg a week, on my second week. Haven't notice anything yet. Should start kicking in anyday shouldn't it?

----------


## Steve630

Well, it's been 3 weeks an 4 shoots and haven't put on any weight yet. Iv'e gotten stronger but no body weight. Been thinking of uping the dose to 500mg a week. Any input on this? Thanks.

----------


## Mike Anderson

I would up the dose to 500mg.

----------


## Steve630

This weekend i will.

----------


## Steve630

Well, it's been a little over 5 weeks an iv'e upped the test too 500mg. It's been 2 weeks since i did that. upped the D-Bol too 30mg a day. Haven't notice anything yet, still weigh the same. Will it kick in sooner or later, lol...

----------


## mhafez

When are you intending to drop the dbol ?

----------


## T-MOS

What is your diet like?? Steroids will not magically put on muscles or strength. How often are you shooting the Sust? It should be shot EOD to keep blood levels more stable due to short esters in it.

You should have noticed weight gain from the Dbol after the first week. The sust can take up to 6 weeks to kick in but you should notice a difference after 3-4 weeks of it

could your gear be bunk?

----------


## Steve630

8 weeks for the D-Bal. The Sust, I was shooting 250mgs a week, once a week, now 500mgs a week, once a week. I'm going to start shooting enanthate 500mgs once a week for the next 6 weeks. I eat good.

----------


## Steve630

2 more weeks of D-Bol

----------


## T-MOS

> 8 weeks for the D-Bal. The Sust, I was shooting 250mgs a week, once a week, now 500mgs a week, once a week. I'm going to start shooting enanthate 500mgs once a week for the next 6 weeks. I eat good.


OK well again, 

Sust should be shot every other day and Test E should be shot every 3.5 days.

Why are you switching tests?

I hear you say you eat good, but what you consider good may not be good for growing during a cycle.

Post up a typical days food intake with times and we can check that out for you too

----------


## Steve630

Ok, i'll do that. Have to go to work now, thanks.

----------


## Steve630

Only had one vial of the sust, wanted to use it up. I have plenty of E.

----------


## Steve630

Hey T-MOS, give me a couple of days to get my diet for you, ok? Probably saturday,Thanks.

----------


## mhafez

> 2 more weeks of D-Bol


you mean your running dbol for 10 weeks??

----------


## Steve630

8 weeks

----------


## mhafez

I'm not an expert, but from what i've been told on this forum, dbol is v toxic and should not be used for more than 6 weeks

----------


## Steve630

I have known guys to have taken it past 10 weeks.

----------


## mhafez

> I have known guys to have taken it past 10 weeks.


but it's wrong it might damage your liver...be on the safe side dude, it's not worth it

----------


## Steve630

> but it's wrong it might damage your liver...be on the safe side dude, it's not worth it


I hear you.

----------


## Steve630

Ok, lets see if i can do this, lol. Mon thru Sun, Chicken Breast, 8OZ Turkey Breast, Egg Whites/Egg White Substitue, Can of Tuna [In water] Or Salmon, Brown Rice, Peas or Green Beans sometimes Lima Beans, 1 Slice of Cheese, 1.5 cups of Oatmeal, slice of Pineapple, 2 Strawberries, 5 Blue Berries, 1 Orange, 1 Apple, 1 Pear, 6 Grapes, 1 cup of Yogourt, 1 Banana,1Qt whole Milk with Protein Powder and 1 Qt of whole Milk to wash everything down. I spead this out through the night. The weekends might be a little different, Steak or Fish with Brown Rice or Potato. Let me Know what you think, thanks.

----------


## Steve630

I just got back from the gym and some people came up to me and said i looked bigger and cut, but yet i get on a scale and i haven't gained any weight?

----------


## Steve630

Well, it's been anothere week and haven't gain any weight from my cycle, but people say i look bigger, any comments on what going on?

----------


## Steve630

I found out that my d-bol is only 5mgs not 10mgs. You think that is why i didn't gain any weight? I was only taking 10mgs a day. It's been 7 weeks and was going to take it for 8 weeks. I was wondering if i could take it at 30mgs spred out in 6 dosages ed a little longger being i was under dosing? Thanks for any help.

----------


## briancb1

> I found out that my d-bol is only 5mgs not 10mgs. You think that is why i didn't gain any weight? I was only taking 10mgs a day. It's been 7 weeks and was going to take it for 8 weeks. I was wondering if i could take it at 30mgs spred out in 6 dosages ed a little longger being i was under dosing? Thanks for any help.


lol I was thinking your dbol might be 5mgs when you said you were running 30mgs with no gains... its powerful stuff at 30mgs.

----------


## Steve630

The guy i got them from told me they were 10 mgs and the other day he said he made a mistake saying that. I'm doing the 30 now, it's been a week now. I guess i'll find out, lol. How long till i see results? I'm taking dosages of 5mgs, lol... 6 times ed at 8 am, 12 pm, 4 pm, 8 pm , 12 am, 4 am. Does this look right?

----------


## Steve630

Still no weight gain.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> Can anyone tell me if D-bol would help me gain Strength & Muscle? I'm 51, 6'1", Weight 265. Thanks, Steve.


You tend to notice yourself less than others..

Steve630 I just got back from the gym and some people came up to me and said i looked bigger and cut, but yet i get on a scale and i haven't gained any weight? 

If people are telling you you look bigger more cut its true on some levels..at 6'1" 265 your a big guy to start..maybe the test has been helping you burn fat and your gaining muscle...So there might not be the (weight scale gains in weight) but the muscle to fat ratio has poss titled in the muscle direction more..You doing some cardio??

----------


## Steve630

No Cardio, do you think i could extend my cycle a couple more weeks beiing i was under dosing at the begining of my cycle?

----------


## ni4ni

Now phatt ass has a good fucing point!!

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> No Cardio, do you think i could extend my cycle a couple more weeks beiing i was under dosing at the begining of my cycle?


How many cycles have you done?..and what week is this cycle on??...again at 6'1" coming in at 265..thats a machine!!!..Are your goals directed towards actual gains in weight??/strength?? or are you after a certain look??..If your after all out gains in weight do cardio (you should have some on/off cycle because we are all athletes).eat plenty of cals but your posted diet seem slike you care about your look..If thats the case imagine how you would look if you drop,,hmmm lets see,,,your at 265 and already getting compliments,,if you dropped 15-20lbs u would have the look of a bigger, stronger machine.. Either way cycle roughly 12 weeks..
What are your goals//..

----------


## Steve630

This is my first cycle. I started out thinking i wanted to get to about 300 Lbs, mass and strength. A trainer at my gym told me to eat like that and said it would make me stronger and tighten up my mid section. He is also a nutritionist. I realy didn't care what i looked like at the time, just wanted to get stronger. My cycle is for 12 weeks, and i'm in my 8th week.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> This is my first cycle. I started out thinking i wanted to get to about 300 Lbs, mass and strength. A trainer at my gym told me to eat like that and said it would make me stronger and tighten up my mid section. He is also a nutritionist. I realy didn't care what i looked like at the time, just wanted to get stronger. My cycle is for 12 weeks, and i'm in my 8th week.


I stay in the 12 weeks, and try and focus on getting around the 250lbs range and dropping body fat....at 51 yrs old trying to get to 300lbs thats too many things to worry abt...joints, hbp etc....

----------


## Steve630

Being i didn't gain any weight off this cycle, i probably won't need to do a pct, lol..

----------


## Steve630

Mr Phatt, I was at the gym Thursday and a guy I haven't seen in a couple of weeks came up to me and said I look F...... huge. I told him it was my diet:} It's to bad i can't see it. My wife said i'm the opposite of anorexic,lol.. I have noticed i'm getting a 2 pack in my stomach, lol.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

good deal man...keep up the good work.!!

----------


## Steve630

What happens at each cycle you do? Do you get bigger each cycle or do you just get the same size each time you do one?

----------


## Big

> What happens at each cycle you do? Do you get bigger each cycle or do you just get the same size each time you do one?


if you do everything properly, diet, train, cycle and pct properly, you continue to grow.

----------


## Steve630

Doe's your body get use to the mgs of test you use each time?

----------


## british bulldog 1

dbol and sust 250........great results

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> What happens at each cycle you do? Do you get bigger each cycle or do you just get the same size each time you do one?



That all depends on you...your goals may change so 'That' is what happens too'....

----------

